# Comment transferer mails Outlook du PC vers un Mac



## mirando (23 Septembre 2000)

Bonjour,

Nous passons dans notre entreprise du PC sous windows avec Outlook 2000 vers le Mac avec Outlook Express sur plusieurs postes.
Nous avons de nombreux mails sous Outlook 2000. 
Comment peut on faire pour récupérer tous les mails? Peut on exploiter des .pst sous Mac?

Merci d'avance...

mirando


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2000)

Si tu dois recuperer tes mails sur le PC, tu devrais sur le(s) Mac(s) les envoyé à l'adresse email concerné sans faire un "envoyer et recevoir", a ce moment la tu pourra les receptionner sur le PC, je ne te garanti pas qu'il n'y aura pas d'erreur surtout avec les accents sur les "e"... Ca m'arrive souvent quand ce sont des Pciste qui m'envoie des mail.

Julien Aguiar

Mac OS & Linux RedHat
Microsoft in the Trash !


----------



## re.le@free.fr (21 Août 2009)

très vieux posts... mais pour ceux qui cherchent aujourd'hui :

transférer de outlook vers outlook express (fonction import de outlook express)
charger thunderbird sur le PC (pas sur le mac) et importer les mails de outlook express vers thunderbird par la fonction importer
importer de mail (dans le mac) les fichier profile de thurnderbird du PC (via clé USB)


On retrouve alors dans mail un dossier importation avec tout ses dossiers outlook


----------



## pascalformac (21 Août 2009)

ou passer par l'imap
sur les 2 machines

( voir archives)

Bon, de toute façon, Outlook Express, sur Mac, doit plus y avoir beaucoup de monde, hein, on n'est plus en 2000 ! 

Par contre, je rappelle que *ceux qui mettent leur adresse mail en pseudo* vont vite se retrouver spammés à mort ! Je leur conseille vivement de contacter un administrateur pour modifier ça !


----------

